# Help with 35 Apartments jetting



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

A while back i asked if anyone had opinions on the General J-3080 Jetter. I LOVE this machine and would highly recommend this machine. It has more than enough power to tackle most jetting jobs. Now i have a challenge with an apartment building that has 35 units involving kitchens, laundry rooms, bathroom sinks, toilets and Tub/Showers. I will be using the J-3080 with a 1/4" hose as well as an electric eagle jetter. The J-3080 has access to be outside in the 1st,2nd,3rd and 4th floor. I have jetted sewer lines and horizontal building drain lines in garage areas but never an entire building. My concern is avoiding a flood and a lawsuit because i am working in condos. I am familiar with PROTECH as beingknowledgable on hydrojetting. Any help will greatly be appreciated. Thanks everyone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No intro yet huh... :no:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

I had previously intro my self previously. But since i have to reintro everytime i need help here i goes again. I am a C36 and C42 plumber in los angeles california that does mostly service calls and repairs in condos and some restaurants. I picked up the trade from my father inlaw and have been doing it ever since. I have previous experience in sewer pipe laying working for a contractor for 4 years before i became C36 licensed. I enjoy this field because there is always a challenge. Thanks again


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

:wallbash:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

spinbad said:


> I had previously intro my self previously. But since i have to reintro everytime i need help here i goes again. I am a C36 and C42 plumber in los angeles california that does mostly service calls and repairs in condos and some restaurants. I picked up the trade from my father inlaw and have been doing it ever since. I have previous experience in sewer pipe laying working for a contractor for 4 years before i became C36 licensed. I enjoy this field because there is always a challenge. Thanks again


 



That's funny, "here I goes again."...:laughing:


You are leaving yourself wide open with the statement high-lighted above in red. That's fodder for the comics...:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea if you put that intro in the intro section the first time.....

It might have been seen and nobody woulda busted your stones.... :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't use a root ranger and camera the lines so you knowq what you're dealing with. did you buy your jetter on CL?


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought it from Allstar Sewer Equipment. I got a good deal on it after months of searching for the best price. I got the one with the nozzle set CR300 reel with hose the package is sold J-3080-A . I will use the 1/4" nozzle set for the J-3080 from general to match the pump and flow specs and get the best results. I will post later how the machine handles.


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

The jetter cost me $6100 delivered


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

spinbad said:


> A while back i asked if anyone had opinions on the General J-3080 Jetter. I LOVE this machine and would highly recommend this machine. It has more than enough power to tackle most jetting jobs. Now i have a challenge with an apartment building that has 35 units involving kitchens, laundry rooms, bathroom sinks, toilets and Tub/Showers. I will be using the J-3080 with a 1/4" hose as well as an electric eagle jetter. The J-3080 has access to be outside in the 1st,2nd,3rd and 4th floor. I have jetted sewer lines and horizontal building drain lines in garage areas but never an entire building. My concern is avoiding a flood and a lawsuit because i am working in condos. I am familiar with PROTECH as beingknowledgable on hydrojetting. Any help will greatly be appreciated. Thanks everyone


 
Run a cable down the vent then Jet the vent line. Jet from the bottom of the vent up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with DRS.

Send a cable down and tow the jetter up the system. Tie a string to the nozzle as a tow line. Pull nozzle back down to main cleanout dry. Jet pushing from the main cleanouts up while someone mans the tow line. Remain in radio contact with the upstream man. Never advance more than 4 feet up stream unless you have someone watching the nozzle on a camera or they are guiding it with a tow line. Use a side + rear facing rotating nozzle with some kind of rotation speed control (viscous coupling, chain drag etc). Once the main run is clean, you can steer into the branch lines using a camera and string at the main cleanouts. 

Do not attempt this job without at least 3 people and a GOOD set of radios with ear pieces.

What is the pipe material?

Sounds like a $5000 plus job so you can afford the extra help and radios.


----------

